# Greeting - How are you? good or fine?



## epistolario

How are you today? 

a) *Fine*, thank you./*Fine*. How about you? 
b) *Good*. How about you? 

I heard someone (a non-native) say that A is incorrect, and that it should be B as that is how native English-speakers answer that question. Do you agree?


----------



## Ecossaise

All are colloquial - there is no right or wrong. I always say Fine, thank you.


----------



## panjandrum

For more links on greetings, look up *greetings *in the WordReference dictionary.
Greeting - How are you? I'm good

"I'm fine," is perfectly OK, as are "*Fine*, thank you./*Fine*. How about you?"

Strictly speaking, "I'm good," refers to your moral condition, not to your health, and is not accepted as a reply to "How are you?"  Not so strictly speaking, it is said with such freqency that it is now almost a standard reply.


----------



## James Brandon

'How are you?' refers to the idea of 'how are you feeling today?' The answer would be an _adverb_ ( = I am feeling well or fine). 'Good' on its own strikes me as sloppy. It is an _ajective_. Grammatically, it is inappropriate. The question is not: 'What are you?' 'Good, thanks' ( = I am a good person). Or: 'Evil!' 

I believe that to answer 'good' derives from 'to feel good', which is colloquial and perhaps an Americanism. The proper phrase is 'to feel well', as in: 'I don't feel very well today.' In other words, it is bad grammar. As we all know, 'to feel good' is used extensively today, particularly by young people and people working in the media, in my experience. 

PS I have put my tin-hat on as I expect a barrage of abuse further to this post.


----------



## Trisia

As a non-native, I must say I find the use of "feel good" acceptable only when said by James Brown.

What Ffrancis said is quite interesting, for at school we've been told exactly the opposite. So I don't understand why James Brandon fears abuse. I think his answer was a _good _one, and very _well-_written 


EDIT: Of course, I only said that because I know it's the correct way to say it. That does not mean I never answer "I'm good" instead of "Fine, thanks".
But *never *"good, thank you". Ugh...


----------



## James Brandon

I fear abuse from trendy native speakers, not from learners of English. The former love to use 'I feel good' while the latter know about English grammar. 

Typical dialogue in the office on Monday morning: 

_-Jaaaaaaaaaaane! How are you today?_

_-Good, good, thanks. _


----------



## LV4-26

ffrancis said:


> [...]
> I heard someone (a non-native) say that A is incorrect, [...]


One thing at least is sure: this is not true.

For the rest, I'm more with the Beatles than with James Brown on this one.


----------



## Black Opal

How about a few frequently used and typically English responses?

"How are you?"

*"Oh, not too bad!"*
*"Can't complain!"*
*"Mustn't grumble!"*

I do get fed up with the set Q & A in English-as-a-foreign-language text books:

*How are you?*

*I'm fine, thanks!*


----------



## panjandrum

Black Opal said:


> *[...]*
> 
> I do get fed up with the set Q & A in English-as-a-foreign-language text books:
> 
> *[...]*


You'll find many variations on the standard Q&A if you check out the links I posted earlier


----------



## JamesM

I have a friend who always answers "I am well, thank you" when I ask how he is. I mention it because he is the_ only_ person of the hundreds of people I know who says this.  It is correct, however, rather than "good".


----------



## Black Opal

panjandrum said:


> You'll find many variations on the standard Q&A if you check out the links I posted earlier


 
I know plenty of variations myself, it's just that when I help friends' children with their English homework this seems to be the first phrase that pops up every time in books! 
It would be nice to see a little variation sometimes


----------



## James Brandon

Some English people reply "fine thanks" in all situations and no matter how awful they feel and sickly they look. Even on their deathbed. "Mustn't grumble. Could be dead already, you know."


----------



## Arrius

There is an increasing tendency for the English to answer "Good" when asked how they are, which I think has gradually crept in (from America)and has never been part of my vocabulary. I would say "Fine thanks" or "Quite well, thank you". On occasions, I tell the questioner the truth about my aches and pains, which always has the desired effect of curtailing the conversation and causing his precipitate departure. To *Black Opal*'s list of non-commital reponses I would add "(I) m_ustn't_ complain" which is even more usefully non-commital.
   Incidentally, in British call-in shows on the radio, more and more frequently the guest speakers ask everybody in the studio how they are obviously expecting and receiving an answer, which is a habit also transferred from the States. In the past a greeting such as "Good evening" would suffice.


----------



## jonmaz

James Brandon said:


> I fear abuse from trendy native speakers, not from learners of English. The former love to use 'I feel good' while the latter know about English grammar.
> 
> Typical dialogue in the office on Monday morning:
> 
> _-Jaaaaaaaaaaane! How are you today?_
> 
> _-Good, good, thanks. _


 


One can’t be sure about whether Jane had an honourable week-end or a healthy one!

You shouldn’t get any abuse for your correct assertions but I regret having to report that _good _is more frequently used than _well_ around this neck of the woods.


----------



## James Brandon

Let's not speculate about Jane's weekend.


----------



## Black Opal

James Brandon said:


> Some English people reply "fine thanks" in all situations and no matter how awful they feel and sickly they look. Even on their deathbed. "Mustn't grumble. Could be dead already, you know."


 
I'd like, if I may, to quote the epitaph that Spike Milligan had engraved on his tombstone:

*"Duirt mé leat go raibh mé breoite"*  (I told them I was ill)


----------



## river

James Brandon said:


> Typical dialogue in the office on Monday morning:
> 
> _-Jaaaaaaaaaaane! How are you today?_
> 
> _-Good, good, thanks. _


 
Yeah. "Good" is usually repeated.

- How are you?

-Good, good. And you?


----------



## James Brandon

The _polite_ approach is indeed to enquire and respond with a sweet "and you?". The _cool_ approach, however, is to respond with a mere: "Good, good, thanks" - and proceed to move effortlessly on to the next matter at hand. (Eg: checking one's emails.) Not everyone does it, I hasten to add.


----------



## Dimcl

JamesM said:


> I have a friend who always answers "I am well, thank you" when I ask how he is. I mention it because he is the_ only_ person of the hundreds of people I know who says this.  It is correct, however, rather than "good".


 
Well, now you know (sort of) two people who respond this way, James.  I've used "well" since I was a teenager and you wouldn't believe the number of people who've told me that it sounds much "nicer" than "good" or "fine".  That's probably because, despite habit, native-speakers have an innate sense that "good" and "fine" aren't quite right although if you asked, most wouldn't know why.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I am a native speaker of American English, and I always say "Fine, thank you."  I really don't know why "Good" should be thought an Americanism -- I always think of it as a _British_ thing to say in response to this question!


----------



## James Brandon

I am not 100% sure whether "good" is an Americanism or not, but it sounds American to me...

I wanted to go back to the grammatical issue, for what it is worth. The answer to "how are you?" ought to be an adverb. In this respect, "fine" would be OK grammatically: the OCD identifies "fine" as both an adverb and an adjective. So, to recap.:

-Good - Adj only - Not OK
-Well - Adverb - OK
-Fine - Adj and adverb - OK


----------



## Arrius

*Well - Adverb - OK (James Brandon)*
I think you will have to agree that *well *can also be used as an adjective as in _I'm not a well man._ In fact, I think it is an adjective in_ I am quite well _too_._ The question _How are you?_ can produce answers with more obvious adjectives like I'm tired/ exhausted/ sick/ a bit dizzy etc., etc. In _You're doing well,_ which a doctor might say to a convalescent,it _would _be an adverb_._ But, the fact that _how _has an adverbial flavour to it does not necessarily require an adverb in the answer: in most European languages one asks a person's name in a way that literally means_*How* are you called? _but we Anglophones say _*What *are you called?_ for the same idea_. _Not that this in any way affects the discussion.


----------



## cfu507

Hi,
Back to the question "How are you", would you answer…
Never been better (or something like that)?


----------



## James Brandon

Obviously, you could answer with a sentence: "(I have) never been better", etc. 

Arrius makes an interesting point. He may be right, but I still have a feeling he is not. He is implying that, because 'well' is also an adj. (which is true, on reflection), both 'well' and 'fine' are both adv. and adj.; this leaves us with one word that is an adj. only (good). Hence, one could argue that any adj. will do, here (cf the use of 'tired', 'happy', etc.). Hence, the use of 'good' would be grammatically acceptable.

My feeling is that, to the question 'how are you?', the preferred answer - from the point of view of grammar - would be an adverb, because it has to do with a verb, and what qualifies a verb is an adverb. The adj. would come second best. (An adj. qualifies a noun.) 

If the grammatical argument does not stand, there remains the reality that 'good' is frowned upon by most educated speakers as an accepted response. If it is not to do with grammar, it would then be a mere question of usage. 

So, on reflection, the jury is indeed out as to whether it is a question of grammar, or a question of pure convention. 

There is also the issue of 'to be + adj.', which is a case of the verb 'to be' describing a state. I am not sure the reply: 'happy', or 'annoyed', etc., would be deemed completely 'natural' by most native speakers to the question: 'how are you?' 'How are you?' is a general question that carries idiomatic meaning/usage. It belongs to set phrases rather than specific (and 'real') questions. 

Other contributors may want to comment further and may have further insight into the grammatical structure involved to offer.

PS - The example you give at the end supports my interpretation, not yours, Arrius. In English, 'what are you called?' refers to a noun (i.e. the name of a person), precisely. 'How...?' is used to refer to a question introducing a verb: 'How do you spell your name?' 'How do you pronounce your name?' etc.


----------



## mally pense

> I am a native speaker of American English, and I always say "Fine, thank you." I really don't know why "Good" should be thought an Americanism -- I always think of it as a _British_ thing to say in response to this question!


 
Hmmm... looks like we end up with no-one to blame then 

I'm with panjandrum on this one, "I'm good" grates on most of us (slightly) older folk because it does sound like a statement of morality rather than day-to-day well-being, and thus not what would normally be used as a conversation opener - though there is an argument for saying that establishing such things up front could actually be a good thing. However, it's certainly never been a part of British English during my lifetime until recently with younger generations of course. I had assumed this had come over the Atlantic along with replying to "Have you... " type questions with "I do", but perhaps this is not the case. Maybe it has evolved with younger people simultaneously on both sides of the Atlantic?

By the way, am I really the only one here who replies to "How are you today?" with "(I'm) OK thanks, how are you?"? (with the emphasis here being on the use of "OK" rather than the "thanks, how are you" bit)


----------



## yak978

I've been wondering the difference between 'fine' and 'good'.
I know they mean the same in this context, but I'd like to know if 'fine' could be a little weaker than 'good', if possibly 'fine' could mean less good than 'good' itself or if, at the contrary, 'fine' is stronger than a simple 'good', but not as much as a 'very good', for example.

Thank you.

<< Moderator's note:

I have joined this with an earlier discussion of this. Please read from the top. 

Cagey >>


----------



## Kristi888

It really depends on the context. Give us some more info or examples.


----------



## Tazzler

I think "fine" is a little weaker than "good" although there might not be any practical distinction. If one has nothing really to complain about then I think "good" is the more usual word. There are other contexts besides as a response to "how are you" in which they are and are not interchangeable.

Examples:

Would you like a bag, sir? (You can say both).

Are you hurt? (I would only use "fine".)


----------



## yak978

There is really not a context, because the actual cause i was wondering the difference between those two words is because i heard "How are you? I'm fine" on TV and I started guessing what would be the difference between this word and "good".

What if someone uses "fine" instead of "good" even when there's supposedly nothing to complain about? 
For example: "He is a fine scout of our nation", when they ask someone about their thoughts on some person. 
Could that mean they are actually subconsciously complaining about how good as a scout he could be, even when they say he is "fine" (Obviously starting with the fact the speaker is a native English speaker)?


----------



## Cagey

The answer about the difference in meanings of _fine_ and _good_ depends on whether they are used in response to a greeting or as adjectives describing someone. 

In your original question, you seemed to be asking about a response.  If you want to ask about the difference between saying _'he is a fine scout'_ and _'he is a good scout'_, you should start another thread. You will get a clearer answer.


----------



## James Brandon

As an answer to "how are you?", "fine" is good enough, if you mean that all is well (and whether you really _mean_ that or not...); as discussed, the use of "good" does not add anything in terms of meaning, and may be rejected on grounds of grammar and/or usage, by educated speakers at any rate. 

At the end of the day, from what I have noticed, it is mostly a generational thing. In London, where I live and work, I hear people in their 20s and 30s use: "I am good, thanks," every day, meaning, "I'm fine, thanks". It is a fad, as it were. A bit like the use of "cool" to refer to everything and anything ("I'll post the letter now, then." "Cool!"). 

I don't know about some of the other wrinklies on this forum, but such phrases make me want to puke. Where is the bucket, please, I am not feeling good at all!


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I have some spare sick bags James! I have Fed Exed a few to you.

It's not  quite clear to me if yak is asking about responding to "How are you?"
If so, I reply Very well thanks or Well enough thanks". 

I never reply "Good" because, like one of the previous posters, to me it means well behaved and blameless. This must be simply a conventional usage, and may well be generational, because I could answer "I feel good/well/fine today", if I thought the person was genuinely interested. Usually they aren't.

I am quite sure it is an Americanism because it was one of the first differences I noticed when I started meeting Americans regularly nearly 40 years ago. At that time American popular cultural influences in Europe and the UK were virtually nil.

Hermione


----------



## Phil-Olly

James Brandon said:


> 'How are you?' refers to the idea of 'how are you feeling today?' The answer would be an _adverb_ ( = I am feeling well or fine).



Belatedly, perhaps, I feel bound to point out that "fine" is an adjective, just like "good".  

So, no matter how much you may dislike "good" I don't really think you can object to it on grammatical grounds if you're prepared to accept "fine".


----------



## James Brandon

If it is not the grammar, it is usage and, as mentioned, I also believe it is an Americanism that has crept into BE in the past 15 to 20 years, hence is used mostly by younger people. It may become the norm before long. 

Technically, "fine" is also an adverb, in fact, according to the Oxford Concise Dictionary. (Go and have a look.) 

The point is, the question is not, "What are you?" where "what" relates to a _noun_. Answer: "I am a Dutch national"; "I am a teacher"; "I am a nice person"; "I am a good person" = "I am good". 

The question is, "How are you?", i.e. "how are you _feeling_ (or _doing_) today?" which relates to a verb, hence the answer would be an adverb. Answer: "I am doing well (or not well, or very well, or fine)". 

There could be a case for arguing that "fine" is used as an adverb, here. 

Cf issue of: "he is quicker than I am" where "quicker" is the comparative of an adjective qualifying a noun or pronoun, as opposed to: "he did it more quickly than I did", where "more quickly" is the comparative of "quickly", which is an adverb qualifying a verb (to do). Hence, "I do it quicker than him" is incorrect, even though it is heard daily... 

Beyond the grammar, there is the issue of accuracy and clarity. "Good" does it in relation to "How are you?" (= I am in a good state or disposition), but I cannot see that it adds anything to "fine" or "well".

PS I never go out without a couple of sick bags, so no worries there. We need them.


----------



## Languagethinkerlover

I was always told 'fine' was the more proper way of answering 'how are you?' 

 'I'm fine, thanks' 

 'I'm good' is something I'd more say to a friend.  Actually no usually I'd say I'm alright.


----------



## zaffy

I've seen quite a few videos on YT where they told non-natives not to reply with "I'm fine, thank you. And you?", saying it sounds unnatural? Is that a matter of adding 'thank you' that makes is unnatural? Having read this thread I can see you have no problem with 'fine' 
Now, I'm watching "Prison Break" and they also used 'fine'.


----------



## Şafak

So what's your question exactly? "I'm fine, thanks" is a very common reply.
You cannot omit "thank you" or "thanks" unless you want to be rude.


----------



## london calling

It's textbook English. Pick up any of the books they use to teach beginners English and have a look: it's the standard phrase. Not that we don't say it but to me it smacks of an insincere, automatic reply (but the same could be said of the question 😊).


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I use 'fine' but would say 'thanks'. Then I ask 'And you and yours?' or 'How are you all?'


----------



## Şafak

london calling said:


> It's textbook English. Pick up any of the books they use to teach beginners English and have a look: it's the standard phrase. Not that we don't say it but to me it smacks of a insincere, automatic reply (but the same could be said of the question 😊).


The most sincere reply in my view is "How are you?" "Not much". End of talk.   
At least you know the person doesn´t want to talk to you.


----------



## london calling

'Not much' would be an extremely odd thing to say in reply to 'How are you?' . 😊 It doesn't make any sense at all, even as an attempt at a joke.


----------



## James Brandon

Polite forms of this nature and greetings are not meant to be 'sincere' or not; they are meant to be polite and, hopefully, they are sincere. But the main reason for them is etiquette, i.e. introductions, greetings, getting to know a person, being courteous, etc. That is what they are for. Therefore, one can choose to be rude if one wishes to, but that is what one is: rude.


----------



## london calling

I was talking about the classic textbook dialogue zaffy mentioned. It's such a cliché. I wasn't talking out politeness in general. You can be polite and not make it sound like a 'listen and repeat' teacher-speak dialogue.🤣

I certainly taught it to beginners (we all did) but only because it served the immediate purpose, that is getting students to comunicate in English. When teaching and examining Cambridge Proficiency we were looking at more than just simple set phrases and platitudes. 😊



zaffy said:


> View attachment 49056


----------



## Şafak

london calling said:


> 'Not much' would be an extremely odd thing to say in reply to 'How are you?' . 😊 It doesn't make any sense at all, even as an attempt at a joke.


I'm surprised. In my experience it doesn't even matter what someone asks you "What's up?", "How are you?", "How are you doing?", "How is it going?".  You can always reply with a simple "nothing much" or "not much" because the questions all mean the same. 
"What's up?" - "Nothing much."
"How are you?" - "Nothing much."


----------



## zaffy

This is one of the videos I mentioned. "Stop saying I'm fine"  and the guy asked "who taught you that"? implying it is a wrong form taught by non-native teachers






And here he added "Don't say I'm fine thank you, and you?"


----------



## london calling

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I'm surprised. In my experience it doesn't even matter what someone asks you "What's up?", "How are you?", "How are you doing?
> "What's up?" - "Nothing much."
> "How are you?" - "Nothing much."



'What's up?' means What's happening (with you, in your life). 'How are you?' or 'How's it going?' don't mean that literally, although of course the other person may in any case tell you what's going on in their life. Plus of course you're asking' how' and not 'how much' so it doesn't stand up at all grammatically either. 😊


----------



## James Brandon

As for politeness Vs platitudes, most polite forms are 90% platitudes and 10% whatever you like to think they are. I think one can read too much into such issues. Ultimately, you have formal and informal ways of expressing yourself; and you have standard and non-standard ways (but of course that is subjective too). There are of course many ways to greet someone. 

In English, 'how are you?' does not mean that Person A is asking Person B how Person B (really) is; it is a form of greeting. Therefore, that it would be 'automatic' has to be expected up to a point.


----------

